# I'm Baaaaack! Hello From Bahrain Again!



## Ahmed

I'm back in da game!

Got a 150 gallon tank running an eheim 600. 5 RB's in there getting confortable with the setup. They are Juvies @ 2 inches now!






And then I got a 40 gallon holding tank where I house my 15 1 inch juvies in. In a few weeks they will have a new home in a 200 gallon tank! Fiesty little bastards too! All my P's are wild caught!


----------



## rusty13

nice!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

nice setup and reds!...


----------



## Ægir

Nice setup, and welcome back!


----------



## scent troll

welcome back and WOW! nice setup








those reds look like theyre gonna grow up to be monsters


----------



## Yeges

Crazy. When you introduce new piranhas do you have a lot of problems getting them accustomed to one another? I was thinking about getting a tank, but was worried about them having issues with one another and throwing a lot of money (and lives) down the tube. Since you catch yours I thought you might be able to give some good advice. Thanks!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Usually, as a rule of thumb, if they are around the same size you shouldn't have any problems...there have been people that have had success with two - three inches of variation in size...but what it really comes down is the fish's personality and how aggressive the pack is...this is the chance that you always take with pygo shoals...


----------



## Ahmed

Da said:


> Usually, as a rule of thumb, if they are around the same size you shouldn't have any problems...there have been people that have had success with two - three inches of variation in size...but what it really comes down is the fish's personality and how aggressive the pack is...this is the chance that you always take with pygo shoals...


Correct!


----------



## Ahmed

2 weeks later


----------



## scent troll

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing growth! and look at the color improvement! 
nice job man, those reds are obviously in great hands


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yes, nice improvement and good coloration on your reds!....


----------



## Ahmed

My little guys still in the holding tank, need them outta there ASAP!!


----------



## scent troll

definitely. but im really amazed seeing the progression in such little time. they look awesome. their colors are just perfect! they have a greenish hue to them almost


----------



## Da' Manster!

cant wait to see these guys in the 150 with the other mates!...


----------



## Ahmed

Moved the little guys over the 150 today, and moved my 5 boys into the 40 gal holding tank awaiting their new owner to pick them up!

I've asked the new owner to register here, cause his setup is gonna be unbelievable. Imagine 5 three inch RB's in a 250 gallon tank!!! Yikes they are gonna grow to be monsters!!


----------



## Malladus

Hello, sorry to say but it's highly unlikely that the RBP's are wild caught (99.9999%). They're more than likely captive bred from Singapore.

Nice fish regardless.


----------



## Trigga

^was gonna say the same thing

It doesn't really matter though you got a great setup and obviously take good care of them.


----------



## Ahmed

You're probably right, I think it would be an impossibility to ship over juvies across the atlantic to the Middle East. It must have been shipped over from the Far East instead.

Bahrain banned Piranhas 2 years ago, these were brought in via Saudi Arabia


----------



## scent troll

wild caught or not...great set up all around. glad you got a hold of em


----------



## Ahmed

Fortnightly update folks!

I decided to remove the plants so they become less aggressive towards each other!


----------



## scent troll

^ nicely done
i like it. tank looks huge without plants. fish look amazing


----------



## Da' Manster!

Sweet video Ahmed!...







...that's basically how I do my tanks now...just gravel and that's it!..no decor, no plants!...


----------



## Ahmed

Got my boys a gift today


----------



## Ahmed

Lost two fish already because of aggression. Yesterday I had the MP60 running on half power.. they went ballistic and when I got back after 15 minutes... a head with no eye balls floatin around! Damnit!!!

I need to get a water chiller cause I am convinced my 29 degree water is doing this!


----------



## Ahmed

Update


----------



## Da' Manster!

Very active tank!....


----------



## Ahmed

Another update


----------



## scent troll

theyre at that perfect size. where theyre really filling out and you cant start telling them apart. dude these fish are WELL fed! lol
big old bellies on these guys haha

i like it man. simple, healthy looking...what more do you need? very nice p's bro


----------



## Ahmed

Lunchtime!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Be careful Ahmed!...







...reds are notorious for jumping out of water during feeding frenzies!..As soon as they surface to the top, just drop it in!...


----------



## vince.v

WOW!Im speechless ...







thats one BIG RBP heaven


----------



## Ahmed

Update again


----------



## Da' Manster!

Thanks for the update, Ahmed!...


----------



## Ahmed

Update


----------



## Ahmed

More from today


----------



## Da' Manster!

Wow!..those guys are growing up real fast!...thanks for sharing!...


----------



## Ahmed

Sorry if I'm boring you guys! Let me know if I am..

UPDATE!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Your reds are looking good and most of the shoal is still intact!...


----------



## Ahmed

My hungry P's.


----------



## audiction

nice set up.


----------

